# Republicans Caught Hiding Unedited Planned Parenthood Videos



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Why would Republicans hide the evidence from the committee?



> Republicans Caught Red-Handed Hiding Unedited Planned Parenthood Videos From Democrats
> 
> http://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/25 ... od-footage
> 
> ...


And this is one of the nominees to be the next Speaker of the House?

Shouldn't he be in jail for refusing a court order?

We can now see the sham that this entire Planned Parenthood non issue was from the beginning. Nothing but politics and grandstanding, while wasting taxpayers money.

Then again we've seen nothing but this with the GOP.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hi Ryan.


----------

